# Milling ABS



## dallypost (Aug 27, 2010)

I am trying to mill some parts from 1/2 inch abs. My first attempt was a total melt down so I slowed things down and am now having better success. Now to my real problem.

I am using a 1/4 straight bit and am fighting with two things:

1. I am milling a cavity from the center of the plastic. So, all the chips stay in the cavity and get in the way. Any ideas.

2. I have to cut through the entire half inch piece. When I try to set my bit that deep, the router chuck hits the guide bushing and things get ugly.

What is the best bit to use for cutting plastic and can I get one in an extended length?

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dallypost said:


> I am trying to mill some parts from 1/2 inch abs. My first attempt was a total melt down so I slowed things down and am now having better success. Now to my real problem.
> 
> I am using a 1/4 straight bit and am fighting with two things:
> 
> ...


HI Lance, welcome to the forum

1. The first thing is I would get an upspiral for this job. Will auger the majority of chips up and out of the cut. Also some vacuum assisted chip extration would help a lot. I use one of these for Lexan, super nice cut with no issues:

Solid Carbide Spiral Plastic 'O' Flute -ToolsToday.com- Industrial Quality Solid Carbide Bits

2. Not sure I understand this one. Router should have plenty of travel to penetrate 1/2" material unless you are using a thick template.


----------



## dallypost (Aug 27, 2010)

jschaben said:


> HI Lance, welcome to the forum
> 2. Not sure I understand this one. Router should have plenty of travel to penetrate 1/2" material unless you are using a thick template.


My Bad, I got caught typing at 30 WPM while my brain only thinks at 20 WPM. My bit is a 1/2 in shank. My template is 1/4 aluminum and the plunge needs to be 1/2 deep. The problem is with the 1/2 inch shank on the 1/4 inch bit. The fat part of the bit hit the router guide. Can I order longer bits somewhere?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dallypost said:


> My Bad, I got caught typing at 30 WPM while my brain only thinks at 20 WPM. My bit is a 1/2 in shank. My template is 1/4 aluminum and the plunge needs to be 1/2 deep. The problem is with the 1/2 inch shank on the 1/4 inch bit. The fat part of the bit hit the router guide. Can I order longer bits somewhere?


Hi Lance - OK, I think I understand your problem. Why not simply switch to a 1/4" shank cutter? I did some searching for 1/4" cutters with 1/2" shanks and the longest cutting length I found was 1". That's not to say there aren't some out there, just not at my usual sources. I still have to refer back to my last post and recommend the upspiral bit in 1/4" shank.


----------

